# Supercharger Kit for VR6



## Mrprice (Jul 30, 2013)

Anyone know of any plans for an aftermarket supercharger kit for the VR6 on the Atlas? I see some for the older R32s and Golfs and such. I’d really like some more gusto out of the Atlas if possible.


----------



## jonnyg (Jan 10, 2003)

Mrprice said:


> Anyone know of any plans for an aftermarket supercharger kit for the VR6 on the Atlas? I see some for the older R32s and Golfs and such. I’d really like some more gusto out of the Atlas if possible.


I was thinking the same after driving a rental LR Discovery with supercharged V6....plenty of room in that Atlas Engine bay!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

jonnyg said:


> I was thinking the same after driving a rental LR Discovery with supercharged V6....plenty of room in that Atlas Engine bay!


It can't be placed just anywhere.


----------



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

HPA has a few Turbo kits for the VR6. I’m sure if demand is high enough, they’ll come out with something for the Atlas.


----------



## Mrprice (Jul 30, 2013)

I saw those from HPA but I didn’t think they were compatible. They list the 3.2L VR6 and only the R32 is listed. Could be a software thing too. I don’t know enough about it but I do know 410 horsepower sounds pretty awesome.


----------

